# We can stock up, but.....



## pioneergirl (May 11, 2010)

....what happens when you run out? What I'm talking about is things like dish soap, or shampoo, or whatever. Sure, we'll be stocked to the hilt on many things, and I'm sure I can use some homemade soap for personal hygene, but has anyone wondered about stuff that you can make but supposedly requires manufactured items? Maybe its a dumb question, but for example, I make my own laundry soap. However, I know that I probably can't stock enough BORAX, or Fels Naptha, etc. so I'll be using lye soap, making it the old fashioned way. 

Don't get me wrong, I'm not a germaphobe by any means, I'm just using that as an example. I'm just saying, I try to look up info on what was used "back in the day" for certain things, and can't seem to find any "old" info. Sure, I can find all kinds of recipes for things that say "go to the store and buy....." but nothing that says I can use things from nature. Baking soda? Baking powder? Thread? Material? You get my point. 

So I guess my question is, does anyone have a good source for home made products using things NOT from the store? OR.....how are you planning for when certain items are not available?


----------



## TimB (Nov 11, 2008)

Very good question as I never gave it much thought. :congrat: I'll be following this thread for sure. :2thumb:

Tim


----------



## vn6869 (May 5, 2010)

Definitely need to follow this thread. . .


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Lets use soap first ... soap was made in the fall, animal fat (any and all) and lye (make your own from wood ashes.) Ol time skills  

Baking soda... Baking powder ... for bread you could do sourdough.

Thread... material ... easy for some not so much for others. (sheep & wool)
And to be honest (blush ) hubby said I need to use the material I have before I buy more. (It is hard for me to pass up material on sale:gaah

Then you could always make clothing from animal skins ... :2thumb: 

Sounds like a good thread.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

In the "old days", such as for laundry, they'd simmer the clothes in a big kettle either on the stove our outside on a fire. So I have two large galvanized washtubs stored away. 
Then, hanging the clothes on a line (or spread on bushes, etc.) the clothes would further "sterilize" in the sun.
Add in the lye soap, and I think you'd have all you'd need, for laundry anyway.
What about toilet paper? Sure, when it's gone you can use the paper from phone books and catalogs, or look for usable leaves. 
Another option is to cut old towels, sheets, etc., into squares. Then you have a covered pail, like a diaper pail, for used ones. Just like cloth diapers, you'd then boil, wash, and hang them. I know, no one wants to think about that!
One of the best sources I've found for info on how they made things without anything from the store is the Slave interviews. In the 1930s, the Federal Writers' Project tracked down and interviewed thousands of former slaves, and in the last 10 years or so John F. Blair Publishing has started organizing them into books of about 20 interviews per book. They're very interesting reading. They tell how they made everything from cloth to shoes (wooden soles with holes around the edge and leather uppers "sewed" to it), what herbs they used for what ailments, and many other things they had to make for themselves. I've bought these books on amazon's used market place for a penny plus shipping.
Andi is write, you could do sourdough. Eggs make good leavening agents as well as binding agents. In some areas baking soda is actually lalying on the ground where puddles have dried up and a person can scrape it up. 
Thread is easy to make, fabric much more labor-intensive and time consuming. I'd probbaly end up in animal skins!


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

The Foxfire books might be a good place to look. Lots of old time stuff there. Also the Reader's Digest book, _Back to Basics_, has a lot of good info.


----------



## marlas1too (Feb 28, 2010)

i have a huge collection of mother earth mags and old time self help books early trapper books and all i need in herbal books you just have to look around and find some they are a great help as in what the early mountain men did to survive as some never came back to civilization but once a year if at all---remember its better to have and not need than need and not have


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

pioneergirl said:


> ....what happens when you run out? What I'm talking about is things like dish soap, or shampoo, or whatever.


That is something that I am looking towards as well. I am trying to learn as many of the "old-ways" as possible before I really need to use them. One, its fun to do and two, you will never know when you will need it. The funny thing is, here in NorthAmerica, we rely on a network of businesses to give us our products. Other countries (those that we call third-world) look at the products we use everyday and call them luxuries.

Now, unless there is a catastrophic event that wipes out just about every factory in the world at the same time, I am sure that there will still be the ability to purchase basic-needs products - well - that is if we have enough money to do so.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

Foxfire has a great soap making recipe from ash and other common substances that are all around us. You don't need all these different types of soaps, I use hand soap to wash, shampoo my hair and shave with.


----------



## pioneergirl (May 11, 2010)

I know about the Foxfire books, been looking for a good deal on them for a long time, just haven't found it yet  . I have 2 of the original hard cover Back to Basics books, and even the 'modern' one (I've layed them sided by side and they are identical). I know how to make lye soap, and am working on skins (tanning, etc). I was using those as examples, but.....I guess to clarify, where can you find "old skills"? 

I will definitely look into the Slave Interviews, as this seems to be hitting on what I need. I agree, we can use wool for thread, skins for clothes, lye/ash for soap (even goat milk, etc).....I guess when I was doing dishes this morning it hit me "what do I use for dish soap when its gone?" Boiling them? Scrubbing in the creek with sand? You get my drift. Maybe I should have the DH build me a stand for a large kettle to boil my clothes in, just to get some OJT  

Andi....I'm not allowed any more material either. Until I get the quilt finished, and the handbags made, (both from old blue jeans) I'm not allowed any more.  

Oh and the TP??? Already working on squares for that! DH is not completely thrilled, but hey, use them or go without!! LOL Thanx for the relplies....I'll be looking forward to other responses


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Mrs. Zoom has said "No More!!!" on getting more food as the pantries and such are stocked to the gills. _I'll abide by her wishes and won't put any more in the pantry... I'll find another place for it 
_
Like others, I'm accumulating the Firefox and other older books on how to make things "from scratch".

A couple things I'd like to throw out for your consideration.

Dawn soap goes a looonnnnnggggg way, is really cheap and can be purchased in bulk containers. A few gallons of that stashed away can probably take care of several years of cleaning (dishes, clothes and body). Those direct-foam dispensers are great for tempering the amount you use. They can also be re-filled. I think it's 10% soap and 90% water to re-fill the canister.

For bulk cooking, brewing or cleaning, consider collecting empty 1/2 kegs (beer). Cut the top off and you now have a large, stainless steel "pot" for whatever your needs may be. They fit on top of most turkey cookers. When you cut the top off, do it in such a fashion so one of your large lids for your pans will fit on it.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

pioneergirl, here's some titles of the Slave interview books:

"When I Just Can Remember"
"Mighty Rough Times I Tell You"
"We Lived in a Little Cabin in the Yard"
"Slavery Time When I was Chillun"

It's awesome that you are thinking about, learning, and doing these things. It's truly the best way to survive. And NOW is the time we need to be thinking about, learning and doing this stuff!!!

And bczoom, I love your attitude: just "find another place for it"! That's great!


----------



## Littlebit (Apr 20, 2010)

My grandmother used a washtube and washboard for years to get the washing done. Throw in some homemade soap and a not so will grandkid and you have your basic washing machine.


----------



## allen_idaho (Oct 21, 2009)

Homemade soap is relatively easy to make. The only problem would possibly be getting your hands on some lye (sodium hydroxide) after the SHTF. Although it is possible to create your own.

To make soap, you will need either animal fat (tallow) or vegetable oil. This is mixed with water and lye to create the soap. Here are some links to a few easy soap making recipes:

Easy,Small Batch CP Recipes | Simple Cold Process Soap Recipes | Teach Soap

Easy CP Recipes | Cold Process Soap Recipes for Beginners | Teach Soap


----------



## pioneergirl (May 11, 2010)

Thanx bczoom and gypsysue.....totally appreciated! Glad I was able to clarify myself....sometimes whats in my head doesn't come out quite the same through the keyboard, haha. 

Oh, and I told DH "If you can store it where the mice/rats can't get it, then get on it!" HA!


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Here's a little reading material for you. 

Primitive Technology, Traditional Skills and Hand-Made Tools

Handy Farm Devices - Cobleigh - chapter 1


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

mosquitomountainman said:


> The Foxfire books might be a good place to look. Lots of old time stuff there. Also the Reader's Digest book, _Back to Basics_, has a lot of good info.


 If you google foxfire books you can find them free for download. You can also down load John seymours book of self sufficency free also


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

UncleJoe said:


> Here's a little reading material for you.
> 
> Primitive Technology, Traditional Skills and Hand-Made Tools
> 
> Handy Farm Devices - Cobleigh - chapter 1


Very nice UncleJoe! :2thumb:

While I have been to the first site but not second ...more reading!!! LOL thanks!


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

I posted both of them here somewhere but don't remember where. It was easier to go to my bookmarks and post them again.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

bczoom said:


> Mrs. Zoom has said "No More!!!" on getting more food as the pantries and such are stocked to the gills. _I'll abide by her wishes and won't put any more in the pantry... I'll find another place for it
> _


:2thumb:I will keep that in mind! LOL!


----------



## pioneergirl (May 11, 2010)

evidently I'm a complete moron, because I can't find where to download them for free...ggrrr


----------



## allen_idaho (Oct 21, 2009)

Here are the first three books:

Foxfire One

Foxfire Two

Foxfire Three


----------



## allen_idaho (Oct 21, 2009)

And two more:

Foxfire Four

The Foxfire Book - Volume 05

There are supposed to be six volumes but unfortunately I cannot locate the last one.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

And if you want "hard copies" of the Foxfire books, here's the link to them on amazon:

Amazon.com: foxfire: Books

They're about $2 to $3 used, plus $3.99 shipping, for most of the volumes.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

allen_idaho said:


> There are supposed to be six volumes but unfortunately I cannot locate the last one.


 If you look on Amazon, there's 12 volumes listed. Thanks for the link to 4 & 5!!


----------



## pioneergirl (May 11, 2010)

Ooooohhh, thank you so much!!! This just proves what I always tell my son "There is always someone smarter than the last!"


----------



## Judygranny (Jul 8, 2010)

Stock piles are to a) keep us going through interrptions in supply that we expect to have straightened out, or 2) act as a stop-gap measure to see us through until we figure out how to do without or make our own. Start now to learn skills that will be useful to both you and your neighbors. (Think Barter)
Try the county extension booklets, or Story booklets for info, or find others to learn from. Look at everything you touch with an eye to replacing it with something you can make or doing without it. That includes medicines.


----------



## Homestead Gal (Nov 25, 2008)

Great post! I'm doing some of these things already such as:
Wash my clothes in Dawn, 1 TBS does an entire load and even gets my hubby's grimey work clothes clean. Been doing this for close to a year and it save me on laundry soap.

I am saving old sheets and blankets for possible fabric for clothing. I've found some really good ones really cheap at the Salvation Army and Goodwill. These fabrics wash well and will hold up to daily use on the bed or maybe on me...

Purging the house of items that are decorative/not useful. We have a tiny house and what we have must do a job or it leaves (a somewhat painful mental process for me.) This is a poineer mindset as per my Grandma. "If it ain't got no use, I got no use for it." was her credo. Her homestead was always clean, organized and she had a place for everything and everything in its place.

I am stocking up on baking soda and epsom salt as they help with many situations both in home cleaning and personal hygiene/ health/internally. Also stocking up on salt and a variety of spices for the same reason.

There is a plant/herb/weed called Mullein that has wide leaves that make great toiletpaper. The leaves have a slightly fuzzy texture and they clean very well. They are also said to contain a natuaral chemical that is a great help to those with hemeroids.

Have you ever had a weed salad? Most of the plants people spend a fortune to kill are actually edible and good for you! I actually munch on some of the weeds I pull from my garden as they have a higher nutritional value them some of the veggies I grow. Food is all around you if you just learn what it is and how to prepare it. A great book for this is "Identifying and Harvesting Edible and Medicinal Plants in Wild (and Not so Wild) Places by "Wildman" Steve Brill. His website is www.wildmanstevebrill.com You can order the book from his website. He will even autograph it for you!

I think instructional books are a great thing to add to your BO/Homestead library as long as you start learning/practicing what you read NOW. Are you really gonna carry 50 lbs of books to the boonies? Learn the skills you know you will need right now. This gives you time to discover things like (gee, I need several other hand tools to make this, or this has taken me all day and I need tomorrow to finish it, or wow, this thing works great, I'm gonna make ANOTHER ONE.) Knowing a skill and reading about it is two different things.

In the land of the blind, the one eyed man is King.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

For dishes you can always try to find some horsetail rushes or scouring fern.
It is full of natural silica and when you dry it and crumble/powder it up it is better than scouring powder. We have it all over here in MI but I am not sure how available it is in other states.

And Homestead Gal- Old sheets do come in handy but watch out if you cut them, they tend to fray like nobody's business!. And I agree with you about learning what is in the books just in case you have to leave them.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

homesteadgal - You have to use the mullein leaves fresh, don't you? Wouldn't they crumble if you dried them, say, for using in the winter? 

We have the stuff all over the place (NW Montana), and this time of year they're like the softest fleece! Really nice!

We buy baking soda in 14-lb bags at costco (cheap) and white vinegar in gallon jugs. We use baking sodar for wash water for dishes and laundry, and the vinegar in the rinse for both. I've used baking soda for bath soap and shampoo. Works good. I tried using it for deoderant but I hope there's a better homemade option for that!

Emerald - we have horsetail here, but by mid-summer it all seems to have disappeared. I had no idea about using it for scouring powder. I used it with comfrey in a poultice when I broke my wrist a few years ago. The doc said I'd never have full mobility without surgery. Hah! Between the poultices and the stretches and strengthening exercises I did on my own (never went back after they set it), you can't tell I ever broke it.

Appreciate all the info from you two.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

When I think of stocking up, I want to have some food and a change of cloths would be nice. I think alot about the Jews in Hitlers Concentration Camps and how little they had, nothing! I then think about how they were concentrated like rats in a cage and realize that as long as I am not caged like them I can rely on my resorcefullness and get around and get by. It's good to have stuff stock piled but how much and what I'm not quite sure. Instead, I enjoy doing things that get me out of my comfort zone and teach me to be more resourceful.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

soapwort is an herb that was used for cleaning.Soapwort, Saponaria officinalis, herb uses
I have a list of herbs that I plan on sending for seeds this year so I can get then started at the first of the year.
as for the deodorant, heres a link to make your own http://www.free-makeup-tips.com/home-remedies/homemade-deodorants.htm
and http://littlehouseinthesuburbs.com/2009/03/quick-stick-deodorant.html
and http://www.care2.com/greenliving/herbal-stick-deodorant.html

I had always planned on just using rosemary or thyme straight onto my pits if we ever got to that point.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

Genevieve said:


> soapwort is an herb that was used for cleaning.Soapwort, Saponaria officinalis, herb uses
> I have a list of herbs that I plan on sending for seeds this year so I can get then started at the first of the year.
> as for the deodorant, heres a link to make your own Deodorants - Best Homemade natural Deodorants Recipe
> and Quick Stick Deodorant
> ...


Great post! I totally forgot about soapwort and it grows like a weed all along part of the river nearby! And even tho it doesn't grow here aren't Indian Lilac blooms soapy too?

And one lady on another forum told me that she can't use the deodorants that we use and she dabs on white vinegar and lets it dry well and it works really well as a deodorant. She also said that the smell goes away when it is dry. I can't wait to look at your links about deodorants.


----------



## Elinor0987 (May 28, 2010)

Homestead Gal said:


> There is a plant/herb/weed called Mullein that has wide leaves that make great toiletpaper. The leaves have a slightly fuzzy texture and they clean very well.


That makes me wonder about all of those people out there that aren't taking the time to plan ahead and prepare for emergencies, or do any kind of research on survival skills. In a long term disaster situation people will eventually run out of toilet paper. Some of them will eventually figure out that leaves can be used for that purpose- but for their lack of initiative beforehand will be wiping their rear with poision ivy.


----------



## Aemilia (May 27, 2010)

Homestead Gal said:


> Wash my clothes in Dawn, 1 TBS does an entire load and even gets my hubby's grimey work clothes clean. Been doing this for close to a year and it save me on laundry soap.


Do you have soft or hard water? I'm interested in trying this but I have very hard water.



Homestead Gal said:


> Are you really gonna carry 50 lbs of books to the boonies?


Yes. At least, I'll try. :gaah: But we are trying to practice the skills now also. Even if I had all the books I could want, I want to learn the skills before I have to use them.



gypsysue said:


> We buy baking soda in 14-lb bags at costco (cheap) and white vinegar in gallon jugs. We use baking sodar for wash water for dishes and laundry, and the vinegar in the rinse for both. I've used baking soda for bath soap and shampoo. Works good. I tried using it for deoderant but I hope there's a better homemade option for that!


Well, I've been using it in my hair but how do you wash dishes with it? I've only used it as an abrasive. I assume baking soda stores well?


----------



## lanahi (Jun 22, 2009)

gypsysue said:


> homesteadgal - You have to use the mullein leaves fresh, don't you? Wouldn't they crumble if you dried them, say, for using in the winter?
> 
> We have the stuff all over the place (NW Montana), and this time of year they're like the softest fleece! Really nice!
> 
> ...


Mullein doesn't crumble when dry. The leaf is thick and holds together when dry.

Lye was usually homemade with wood ashes. It was caustic but less so than our canned lye.
How to Make Lye from Wood Ash | eHow.com

You can make vinegar from apples and other fruit. In wine making, some failed wine turns into vinegar instead! The only problem with canning with homemade vinegar is not knowing the strength of your homemade vinegar.
Make Your Own Vinegar at Home

Native Americans made a kind of baking soda from wood ashes of some trees (juniper was a favorite). They just put the ashes directly into their breads.

Yucca is also a plant where you can make soap and shampoo.

Baking soda with salt makes an excellent toothpaste.

Some other tips, like mixing your own baking powder from baking soda and cream of tarter:
Baking Soda and Other Leaveners for Homemade Cookies


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

lanahi - I've always wondered...for making lye does it have to be hardwood ashes, or will pine ashes work? We don't have much hardwood around here. 

As a side note, Costco has 25-lb. bags of salt for just a few dollars. Sam's club does too. There's a multitude of reasons to pick up a couple bags.

Aemilia - I use about a quarter cup of baking soda in my dish water, no dish soap or anything like that. It was weird to get used to the feel of the water and to not having suds. For dirtier, greasy pans or dishes I sprinkle more on them. I put the same amount of white vinegar in the rise water (I fill the second sink half full and rinse the dishes by dipping them). When I first started doing this I was amazed at how squeaky-clean and sparkly my dishes were. My silverware had darkened in the grooves of the pattern on the handles, and either the baking soda or the vinegar dissolved that (without scrubbing!) and my silverware looks new again!

Our reason for switching to baking soda and vinegar for dishes and laundry was to reduce the chemicals in our life. It doesn't cost more, but I don't think it appreciably saves money.


----------



## jrg24 (May 30, 2010)

lanahi said:


> You can make vinegar from apples and other fruit. In wine making, some failed wine turns into vinegar instead! The only problem with canning with homemade vinegar is not knowing the strength of your homemade vinegar.
> Make Your Own Vinegar at Home
> 
> Baking Soda and Other Leaveners for Homemade Cookies


Vinegar can also be used as a cleaning agent. I use it for glass and it works better than windex, especially considering the cost. Vinegar, plus a scouring agent of some sort and I bet you can clean just about anything you need.


----------



## sinbad (Oct 27, 2009)

I didn't follow the whole thread, and will just look at the original question. 

I am no expert but when soap is not available I will use ash. When ash mixes with our skin oil , or cooking oil, it converts to some type of soap. So, it is not bad for bathing and is OK for washing dishes. 

Off course, if you use too much of it it will dry your skin.


----------



## HarleyRider (Mar 1, 2010)

I'm not too concerned about soap, deodorant, toilet paper, or clothes. I'm pretty sure I have enough of that stuff stockpiled to exceed my life expectancy. Sometimes it is a blessing to be elderly.


----------



## lanahi (Jun 22, 2009)

gypsysue said:


> lanahi - I've always wondered...for making lye does it have to be hardwood ashes, or will pine ashes work? We don't have much hardwood around here.


According to this, it has to be hardwood, but I don't know why. Maybe too much resin in softwood?
Lye from wood ash: Journey to Forever


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

gypsysue said:


> Aemilia - I use about a quarter cup of baking soda in my dish water, no dish soap or anything like that. It was weird to get used to the feel of the water and to not having suds. For dirtier, greasy pans or dishes I sprinkle more on them. I put the same amount of white vinegar in the rise water (I fill the second sink half full and rinse the dishes by dipping them). When I first started doing this I was amazed at how squeaky-clean and sparkly my dishes were. My silverware had darkened in the grooves of the pattern on the handles, and either the baking soda or the vinegar dissolved that (without scrubbing!) and my silverware looks new again!


I decided to give the baking soda/vinegar a try on my dishes. WOW. My glasses (including the clear plastic ones) were much clearer! The white dishes were whiter. I had the awful realization of how much soap residue stays on my dishes and we must be ingesting . Thank you so much for the tip!!:2thumb:


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

We have great tasting water here and it is super hard! I have to use vinegar on my glasses about 4 to 5 times a year to keep the white residue from the minerals down- and I am still amazed at how well just plain baking soda is for just cleaning- I used to use expensive stainless steel cleaner on my stainless cookware(that I paid out the butt for!) and one day I ran out and just grabbed the baking soda that I clean the stove and sink with and it got that brown burned on spot off almost faster then the expensive stuff. Now I just buy the Baking Soda in large boxes. Cheaper but better.
If you have any of the plastic lawn chairs/tables or kids toys and they start to get that black speckled scum on them due to being under trees or just outside all the time, just scrub them with a damp wash cloth with baking soda and it comes right off! I tried everything to clean the kid's little fisherprice picnic table and nothing worked but the baking soda. I am thinking about taking some to the hard shell of the pop up camper this week end.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

I'm glad the baking soda and vinegar are working good for you guys!

And I'm sure glad to have the tip about using baking soda on the lawn chairs! Our white plastic lawn chairs are speckled with black spots! You know what I'll be doing today!

Thanks!


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

My husband and I have been gathering supplies for a couple of years now. We have a garden and chickens on less than 2 acres. I want to address the TP storage problem. My current solution is unscented baby wipes. You can buy the store brand boxes or refills and they are so much easier to store and not that expensive. Remember you don't need brand names.


----------



## goose (Jun 12, 2010)

By that time, cottage industries will have sprung up that will supply soap, and other products that we're used to buying.

A friend of mine has practiced making soap from lye and while I don't understand exactly how to do it, it works.

I'd expect that after my soap runs out I'd be looking to buy it, or barter it, from someone making it.

While it would be nice to have EVERY survival skill necessary, I think it would wear me to a frazzle to try to do every one of them. I'd rather focus on a few and trade the results.

In the end, community based on shared dependence and support is going to be a more desirable community to live in, IMO.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

I have been learning many "old fashioned" things lately and while I can do most of them ok- I would rather pick just a couple to be "great" at after TSHTF and barter for the rest--but the fact that I do know how to do some of the more esoteric things means that I might be able to teach others how to and then have more folks to barter with.
I can-
crochet
quilt
make soap
sew
make moccasins( I know the basics of tanning, but not sure I want to learn)
gut a deer and hunt with a bow
bake bread
make cheese
make yogurt
garden and save the seeds from my plants so that they are pure and reliable.
I can process almost everything I grow to keep it for winter.
I can identify and forage for many, many, many wild foods.
While it is hard I can start a fire without matches or lighter(prefer not too!)
Make wine and am gonna learn to make beer.
I can ferment pickles/ sauerkraut.
I know how to tap maple trees and make syrup.
These are the things that I learned and know I can do.
The list of things that I have read about and understand, but not have had a chance to do yet is so much longer. And the perpetual student in me just keeps adding and adding to the list.
Quite a few of my family members like to give me a bit of grief over this, and I kinda explain it away as I like to learn things from the very beginnings to the end products. Plus the food additive and pesticide allergies do cover up for lots of the "growing/buying up" what I can eat and put away. 
My Mom doesn't quite understand it, but says that she will be totally happy if something does go bad to help me in anyway and that she is glad that I am happy learning and doing.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Emerald: Quite a list! Nice! If you were closer to us, I'd tan the hides in barter for stuff you could do! There's quite a few things on your list I don't know how to do, don't have the patience to learn, and would just as soon barter something such as my tanning skills, for those things! 

I bet there's someone near you that would do the same, and if the SHTF, you'll probably meet up with him/her.


----------



## Diego2112 (Aug 18, 2010)

Making soap is difficult (for me) but fun (for the family), and although not QUITE as friendly on sensitive skin (it's a curse, really, it is! lawl), it gets the job done well. I HOPE to by this time next year, be completely switched over to lye soap (my skin is going to HATE me, but better get used to it when I'm COMFORTABLE, right? lawl).

As far as TP, I'm with others that have posted: certain leaves (three leaves and shiny, dont wipe yer hiney!-my grandpa, RIP) are good, but I'd say get some old sheets/rags/towels/wash cloths and use those, doing the reusable diaper thang. 

My concern is mostly over medications. Thankfully, for people with high blood pressure (my brother :beercheer: is one of 'em, so is my mum...), we learned in Sudan that Hibiscus tea lowers BP quite effectively (overly so in my case! lawl). I'm not saying that eveyrone should drop their Precardia in favor of Hibiscus, but when the :shtf:, it's better than going unchecked, ja? Fortunately, I dont require any special meds (thank whatever God you serve for me, would ya?). However, my niece is on a VERY particular medication, and without it, she's SOL. So as to THAT end, I'm not sure... Working on it, though, believe me!

Clothes and thread, I just hope someone in my area raises sheep. Otherwise, I can use gut for string (not the nicest in the world, but it CAN and DOES hold animal skins quite well), and skins/hide for clothing. 

Stones make wonderful tools!  More than once I've used a large rock for a hammer, a chisile (sp?), and even a hatchet!

For the most part, I think most everyone that I've seen on here will do well, after the initial adjustment period (in psychology, they said it was 28 days to get used to a MAJOR change, so if you can make it THAT long, you'll be alright), and once everyone gets settled in, the the TRADE begins! That's what I'm looking forward to, I plan on starting a nice little caravan up! 

And on the note of deodorent, I'm not so concerned about it. When YOU run out, chances are, everyone else will (probably) have run out as well!  So we can all be smelly together! tee hee hee

But yeah, making soap or trading for it is important, my wingman was over here tonight, and he reminded me that "dude, we gotta keep clean, like, real clean. Plague's a *****, man." So, if ya dont KNOW how to make lye soap, learn quick! It's not that hard (unless you're me! :dunno!


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

Diego2112- with lye soaps, let them AGE! I mean for at least 3 if not 6 months to a year and they will be less caustic on your skin. I buy and make and use many soaps made with lye and so far haven't had any problems. Not like some of the fancy body wash gels.
I buy several bars from a local guy who makes soap and then I wrap it in tissue or even waxed paper (loosely tho) and then store it in hubbies undie drawer and son's undie drawer and my own undie drawer- scents appropriate to gender of course! I try not to use them until they have aged and are hard! They melt less in the using also.


----------



## OldFashionedMama (Jun 18, 2009)

Clarice said:


> My husband and I have been gathering supplies for a couple of years now. We have a garden and chickens on less than 2 acres. I want to address the TP storage problem. My current solution is unscented baby wipes. You can buy the store brand boxes or refills and they are so much easier to store and not that expensive. Remember you don't need brand names.


Baby wipes cannot be flushed down the toilet, FYI. Not sure what they'd do in an outhouse.


----------



## Diego2112 (Aug 18, 2010)

Emerald-I'll give that a shot! I'm not sure if that's the issue though, or if it's what it's made from... So far, only soap I CAN use is Dove's socalled "Gentle Exfoliating" or somesuchsillyness like that. Everything else, I get a rash... Like I said, sensitive skin is a CURSE! lawl But yes, I WILL try that! Anything to get me one more step ahead!  Thanks much!



OldFashionedMama said:


> Baby wipes cannot be flushed down the toilet, FYI. Not sure what they'd do in an outhouse.


They SHOULD degrade over time... They cant be FLUSHED because they get caught in the pipes and clog your lines (had a friend learn this the HARD way), so one would ASSUME they'd be alright going straight down a hole to just sit there.

Another option: I was reading up on medieval weapons and warfare, one of the topics covered was the construction of castles. They'd use straw (wheat/rye/oat) as TP. Just throwin' that out there!


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

Back in the OLD Castle days they also would use a stick to just "scrape" the poo away! Communal sticks also--how icky is that!


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

CORN COBB!?


----------



## hank2222 (Jul 11, 2010)

i stock up the following items for keeping my body clean and my place clean after the event

here is my personal list for shtf liveing after the first year ..

gromming supplies

bath soap
head shaveing soap in bar form
regular shaveing soap in bar form
shaveing brush 
razor blades
underarm deodant stones
toothbrushs
denture brushs
denture tablets
toothpaste powder supplies to make my own toothpaste 

then this more personal for me to stock up on for the two year of the event..

bottle of the neva for mens shaver gel
tube of the bald guys shaveing gel
tube of the bald guys pre scub shaveing gel
philips neva for mens razor replacement heads 
tube of underarm deodant
tube of toothpaste
tube of denture cleaner 
box of denture cleaner tabs

i use this before i get into the long term supplies ..



cleaners items for use in the home

rv toliet bowel cleaner
rv black water waste tank cleaner tablets to keep the unit working right along with keeping the smell down 
rv grey water waste tank cleaner tablets to keep the smell down 
dishwashing soap
laundry soap
kitchen cleaner
ceramic stove top cleaner 
bathroom cleaner

laundry soap powder 
rv style toliet paper 
papertowels
toliet bowel brush with stands 
sponges for cleaning 
dishtowels for cuting up for the to be used as dish washing cloth
hand soap refills 
tashbags 13.gallon sized
trashbags bathroom size 

any i buy is in the biggest box stores supply items in the biggest box or bottle all the bottles are the biggest bottle i can get .. 

the rv cleaner products is design to be used once a month type use ..since i use a rv style system in the place to keep the system running ..

plus iam single and it was easlyer for me to buy over the counter cleaning items ..


----------



## Diego2112 (Aug 18, 2010)

sailaway said:


> CORN COBB!?


YUS! that would work VERY well, and it beats the :ignore: out of afformentioned "commuial stick..." (although that would work as well! I know that in Sudan we had a commuial CUP [for drinking water, so that's not QUITE the same...]), that thought is just NOT very... Well, let's just say I'll pass!


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

OldFashionedMama said:


> Baby wipes cannot be flushed down the toilet, FYI. Not sure what they'd do in an outhouse.


I make my own baby wipes and then toss them in a small trash can next to the john. This can also work in an outhouse.


----------



## SolarDeco (Aug 28, 2010)

I've been researching alternative uses for items I already have in my kitchen or bathroom cabinets--uses beyond the standards many people already know, ie baking soda tooth brushing, vinegar for cleaning, hair rinse, etc.. But here's two new things I've just discovered: 

1. Milk of Magnesia (original plain) for deodorant. Awesome. Works better than anything and a tiny bit goes a huge long way. I use it everyday since I discovered it. Cheap in bulk at dollar tree (12) 12oz bottles for $12. Probably more than you would ever need.

2. You can wash your dishes in hot water and table salt. I haven't tried it yet but it is good to know if needed.

I also think that having blackstrap molasses is very useful. Tons of anti-oxidents for your health (and it makes a great facial mask too). Baking soda is really nice for a facial cleanser. 

I can't think of the others I came up with right now.


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

most people including me lived without deodorant til the pads were invented, then i and others in the Army would use the pads to put a shine on our shoes, a little polish and one swipe with deordorant pad and the shoes were ready for inspection.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

lotsoflead said:


> most people including me lived without deodorant til the pads were invented, then i and others in the Army would use the pads to put a shine on our shoes, a little polish and one swipe with deordorant pad and the shoes were ready for inspection.


WOW! Things were tough back in the War of 1812!

Just kidding! I can remember my Aunt using underarm pads when we were out in the garden once or twice when I was really young(just a few years ago lol) She said that it kept her shirts from being all stained up.


----------



## laylow (Jul 28, 2009)

This might be of use....
A general treatise on the manufacture of soap, theoretical and practical comprising the chemistry of the art, a description of all the raw materials and their uses, with an appendix (1869)

From my massive prep archive, here


----------



## laylow (Jul 28, 2009)

And also this A Practical Treatise on the Manufacture of Soap and Candles (1888)


----------



## gabbyj310 (Oct 22, 2012)

Check the Thrift stores and Salvation army for old diapers for TP..Check out Lehamans Brother catalog for lots and lots of good ideas and supplies that will be very useful!!!


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

*murmur, chant, pray, invoke* ... thread resurrected!


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

I ENJOY the resurrected threads! No thread is ever dead, it's just waiting for a new post.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

jrg24 said:


> Vinegar can also be used as a cleaning agent. I use it for glass and it works better than windex, especially considering the cost. Vinegar, plus a scouring agent of some sort and I bet you can clean just about anything you need.


I use vinegar and water for most everything now--my laminate flooring and my tile.
Baths, windows, mirrors. Like many, I am trying to go with non-chemical cleaning.
I'm gonna use it in my dish water and vinegar in my rinse.
I found a degreaser(Orange Awesome) at Dollar Tree I like for greasy stove and cookware, though.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

Gabby, I don't know if you are aware, but there are dates on the top left corners of these threads. A lot of the threads you are opening are 2-4 years old.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

The_Blob said:


> *murmur, chant, pray, invoke* ... thread resurrected!


STOP STEALING MY SCHTICK!


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Grandma and Granpa always semi jokingly said you alweays save the corn cobs, and you separated the few white ones out separate. Then when you go poo you use a couple dark ones then a white one to see if you need to use another dark one. It was said funy but mostly because they knew most of the grandkids had no point of reference or experience to see the factual side of it. If you have livestock feild corn will be somthing you need to have and without a big machine to shell the corn you will be doing it by hand or with a nifty hand crank machine. reminds me I need to check e bay for a couple of those hand corn shellers. You might as well save those cobs for TP and I don't know what other uses they will be good for but I know it can be used as a polishing media better with a additive but if you run it longer it will work without. 
Hardwoods are best for getting lye but I'm pretty sure you can get it from soft woods as well just don't expect to get the same quantity from you ashes. 
You can use willow twigs with the ends frayed often done by chewing the end a little to clean your teeth and that will also freshen your breath a bit. There are other twogs you can use and probably most any non evergreen and maybe a few of the evergreens but you need to step careful around them I beleive so stick to willows. 
For light when traveling short distances you can "Light a shuck" for home if you remember when you get there to put a corn shuck in some lard or grease to saok it up. then holding it by the stemmy end you have a decent short distance torch depending how far you are from home you may need a spare shuck or two.
Read up on Cat tails they are plentiful as weeds and have tons of uses from cordage, insulation, replace corn starch in recipes, repalce taters in recipes. vitamin c rich greens I might compare to celery, and used as a skin cleanser. I lost the link I had to it with my other computer let me see If I can google it back. http://www.nativetech.org/plantgath/cattail.htm that is A link not THE link and it is not complete so you may just want to google catail uses and check the many links that you will get and print a few of them off. Couple call them the super wallmart of the wilds  they are super useful as food clothing and medicine so check em out.


----------



## BrianAz (Oct 2, 2012)

Don't know how many folks around here live in the desert, but you can make great soap for your skin, hair and dishes from Yucca leaves. It's easy, and I'm always surprised just how much soap comes from just a few leaves.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

As a mom with a toddler who is not yet fully potty trained I am not afraid of washing fabric with poo on it. Roo is a cloth diaper baby and her training pants are also washable cloth. Our baby wipes are double brushed organic flannel. I use cloth pads and have a set for Roo when she needs them. The cloth t.p. idea is great. I think we can use the cloth baby wipes if we don't have a child in diapers and I can make 'more' since I have another 6 or so yards of the flannel.

As far as soap, I pick up a box of soap nuts when I see them on sale. Considering the size of the box and how many washings you can get per box I can triple(or more) my amount of loads for the storage space. Plus I am not afraid to beat my clothes on a rock to clean them. 

If you can make vinegar you can wash your hair. I have been using baking soda(on greasy days) and apple cider vinegar to wash my hair for years.


----------



## hillobeans (May 17, 2012)

Grimm said:


> As a mom with a toddler who is not yet fully potty trained I am not afraid of washing fabric with poo on it. Roo is a cloth diaper baby and her training pants are also washable cloth. Our baby wipes are double brushed organic flannel. I use cloth pads and have a set for Roo when she needs them. The cloth t.p. idea is great. I think we can use the cloth baby wipes if we don't have a child in diapers and I can make 'more' since I have another 6 or so yards of the flannel.
> 
> As far as soap, I pick up a box of soap nuts when I see them on sale. Considering the size of the box and how many washings you can get per box I can triple(or more) my amount of loads for the storage space. Plus I am not afraid to beat my clothes on a rock to clean them.
> 
> If you can make vinegar you can wash your hair. I have been using baking soda(on greasy days) and apple cider vinegar to wash my hair for years.


I love the (nick?)name Roo. Totally adorable.


----------



## eastsideprepper (Sep 13, 2013)

if you have a family members who are at least in there late 80 or 90 they can tell you how to make toothpaste laundry soap shampoo and other things most of the itiems yopu already have at home. not hard to make as far as thread you need sheep or long haired rabbit and a spinning wheel to spin it into thread the wheel it self can coast, but it is easy clothing if you grow cooton there is a process but easy again south central prepper I am always preparing


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

gypsysue said:


> ...One of the best sources I've found for info on how they made things without anything from the store is the Slave interviews. In the 1930s, the Federal Writers' Project tracked down and interviewed thousands of former slaves, and in the last 10 years or so John F. Blair Publishing has started organizing them into books of about 20 interviews per book. They're very interesting reading. They tell how they made everything from cloth to shoes (wooden soles with holes around the edge and leather uppers "sewed" to it), what herbs they used for what ailments, and many other things they had to make for themselves. I've bought these books on amazon's used market place for a penny plus shipping...


Is this what you mean?

Before Freedom, When I Just Can Remember
Personal Accounts of Slavery in South Carolina
Edited by Belinda Hurmence

John F. Blair, Publisher
978-0-89587-069-8
$8.95 paperback
5 x 7 1/2 
135 pages
Published in 1989
Cultural Heritage, History
Real Voices, Real History™ Series


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

pioneergirl said:


> ....what happens when you run out? What I'm talking about is things like dish soap, or shampoo, or whatever...


Consider the option that people would revitalize manufacturing industries because as Americans, it is in our nature. I think enterprising people would re-establish manufacturing and transportation, as roads and rivers and canals would still be in existence.

We would also build new road vehicles/conveyances and barges, etc.
I think we would find newly produced goods before we ran out of necessary commodities.


----------

